# kudos for virinia at durban sands



## douga (Apr 13, 2007)

after sending an email to verinia loots I was able to pay my levy/mf for my two weeks at durban sands in record time. she was quick to respond to my emails and sent a confirmation all within one day..she also sent an email to marli to have my weeks banked with RCI.so far so good, now just have to wait to see that rci banks them and wait to see how much it ends up costing me in canadian dollars..My two sudwala one bedroom white weeks cost $464.
doug


----------



## EvelynK72 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Contact info for Verinia Loots*

I, too, just paid my Durban Sands maintenance fees, but I did not know that Tracey Maharaj no longer works at First Resorts.  So here is the contact info for Verinia Loots:

verinial@clubleisure.co.za
FAX number: 011 27 31-709-1680


----------



## bigrick (Apr 14, 2007)

The email addy that worked best for me for Tracey was ...@firstresorts.co.za

I'm surprised that Verinia is using the old @... address.


----------



## Twhelan2000 (May 17, 2007)

*return of deposit*

I had my 2 weeks at Durban Sands returned. I paid the 2008 fees in June of 2006 with Tracey. Had checked with tTacey by email and was assured it was taken care of. Imagine my surprise when i checked with RCI and discovered that the deposit was never completed and then I received another letter indicating that i should to contact the resort. I callled RCI and they stated that the resort claims that the fees were never paid! I did not know that Tracey is no longer employed there. I have had no response with follow up emails.  Anyone had any luck/any suggestions?


----------



## randkb (Jun 8, 2007)

*Trading Power*

Just banked my 2008 weeks at Durban Sands and the trading power is terrible.  Anyone else finding the same thing.  I have a red and a white and they both seem to have equal trading power.


----------

